# Nock point too high?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to the world of bow tuning. It is possible that your nock is a little high or your rest is a little low. Or, depending on the type of rest you have, the arrow may be bouncing of the rest. Or tiller or can timing may be off.

Usually any poor arrow flight will occur within the first few yards. After that the fletching has done its job and the arrow is flying straight.

At the top of the General Archery Discussion there is a sticky for the nuts&bolts of archery. Its a free download that has a lot of good information on tuning.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

